# Garmin set up



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

I lowered the transducer, and was able to keep the bottom at top speed. 

I found low auto gain was the best for me while trolling. I forgot to check and see how it was running at 35 mph.

Any one know how to get an arrow that shoes the direction the boat is moving. My old HB had it, but I can't find it in the Garmin settings.


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

Here's a pic of us at top speed. I can't figure out how to post the short video


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

call Garmin and leave your phone number. They will call you back. Mondays are their busiest time so would be best to call Tues or Wed.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I mounted mine lower based off the threads here and got good results right away.







. 

There were no suspended fish to see this day, but this GT52 transducer performed as well or better than the thru hull Airmar B150M running with my lowrance HDS. Now I regret drilling that massive hole in my hull! I already like the Garmin more than the HDS after only one day with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

That transducer location should be part of the mounting instructions from Garmin. I mounted mine with the same clearances that I had mounted other units & either could not get bottom or would lose it at speed. Talked to Garmin and not much help, talked to Brahmabull and he helped me set it up correctly. I don’t really care for it that low, seems like it could get ripped off, but it works fine at speed.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

dgfidler said:


> I mounted mine lower based off the threads here and got good results right away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine shipped today! Can't wait! 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

FINALLY used the 93sv yesterday out on Mosquito.I mounted the transducer just the way BrahmaBull (Josh) told us how to.Well let me tell you non-believers somethin', it works GREAT!! My top speed ,due to choppy water's was 23 mph.and I had a relatively clear screen,did all 3 auto gains, with great bottom resolution marking stump's,structure and fish.I ran across 8' humps,river channel's and flat's.Still got a lot to learn on the "particular's" of the unit but I had a friend out with me and I didn't want to use up time learning,of course w/o the book with me, and take away from his fishing.Going to be a interesting season.Thank's a lot Josh!!I may be giving you a call one day for some quick knowledge,I HATE reading technical stuff.One question I do have,would a Navionics Platinum card be better than the pre-loads by Garmin?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

on mine in navigation you can set the nav ribbon at top of screen.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

joekacz said:


> FINALLY used the 93sv yesterday out on Mosquito.I mounted the transducer just the way BrahmaBull (Josh) told us how to.Well let me tell you non-believers somethin', it works GREAT!! My top speed ,due to choppy water's was 23 mph.and I had a relatively clear screen,did all 3 auto gains, with great bottom resolution marking stump's,structure and fish.I ran across 8' humps,river channel's and flat's.Still got a lot to learn on the "particular's" of the unit but I had a friend out with me and I didn't want to use up time learning,of course w/o the book with me, and take away from his fishing.Going to be a interesting season.Thank's a lot Josh!!I may be giving you a call one day for some quick knowledge,I HATE reading technical stuff.One question I do have,would a Navionics Platinum card be better than the pre-loads by Garmin?


With the G3 update you should be pretty good. It shows the same info, however it looks a little different than the Garmin. The other option is the LakeVu G3 Ultra mapping. Gives more detail and satellite imagery with auto guidance capabilities. I’m still trying to decide if it’s worth the extra $170ish???

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/663984#overview


----------

